# Repeater Gongs, Are They Obtainable



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

just bought an old watch that repeats, but the gongs have gone awol, is it possible to source these?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

You will have to get second hand ones from an old movement, the gong material is of special manufacturer so you can't just "make one"


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

am willing to take the time on this, will wait for one to appear on the bay


----------

